# **PRL in the Mist** - JULY Updates



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my progress so far on my relatively lo-tech shrimp project. It will be a BKK tank, and I'm dry-starting the moss with a reptile fogger - Hence, "Gorillas (BKK) in the Mist (Fogger)".

*Tank*: ADA 90p
*Substrate*: Akadama Double-Red w/Osmocote
*Lighting*: 2 Current USA TrueLumen Pro Led bars. For the dry-start only, I am using a 150w MH as well with ADA bulb.
*Fauna*: BKK. May focus on WR. Will have a neo component as well. May be PFR, may be the very bluest of my blue pearls or blue rili. Not decided.
*Flora*: Mini Pelia carpet. Mini pelia attached to rock scape via dry-start. Willow moss for some branches. Belem in a few key spots. I haven't decided on any background stems yet. May pull from other tanks. Still a consideration.

*UPDATE:* *Anubias nana petite,Golden Nesaea, Hydro tripartita*

*CO2*: I will likely pump in CO2 post flood to prevent any chance of melting. Later, I will consider jettisoning this all together as the TrueLumen Pro may not put out enough PAR to make me excessively worry about algae.
*Filtration*: I nixed the UGF, and I'm going with a SunSun 403b coupled with two sponge filters that will be hidden. The SunSun will be attached to a Jaqno 1.5L external pre-filter for ease of maintenance and more bio. A steel pre-filter on the intake glass (likely acrylic) will further slow down flow.
*
ADDED: Purigen reactor via leftover RO/DI canister and parts. *

*Rocks*: They are a combination of ADA and found rocks. Focused mostly on color for consistency. Obviously, since this is a 90p, all the rocks turned this from a 48 gallon to a.... great question. I don't know the size any longer. It could be more like a 25 now. 

*Plan*: I want to dry-start this for a few months since MP is one of the slowest growers possible. Best-laid plans... so we'll see. I'm only a few weeks into it now. As I'm using an external reptile fogger to keep it uber-humid, it's not much of a hassle yet. The mini-pelia stays super damp on rocks, and not so much on branches. May use more willow moss then first thought.

The biggest part of the experiment will be to see how a dry-started moss like MP clings to the larger pebbles of the Akadama post-flood. For rocks? I've done this experiment already so I am not worried on that front quite yet. It will stick and flourish no problem.

***I should add that there is a handful of smaller, foreground rocks going into place soon that will be seen in newer updates. This is done to further tie the scape together and make it less disjointed.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

sounds pretty sweet....I love your previous tanks so I'm looking forward to your progress...good luck!

PS: BKKs would be more fitting for Gorillas than WR.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> sounds pretty sweet....I love your previous tanks so I'm looking forward to your progress...good luck!
> 
> PS: BKKs would be more fitting for Gorillas than WR.


Ha! Yeah, I actually thought of that. They would. I am still contemplating that part. I may just have many different BKKs. We'll see! BTW, I have definitely followed your recent projects. Love your latest tank.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW i LOVE it. 

subscribed


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks really nice!


----------



## ilovelucy (Jan 3, 2012)

i just remember my mom BAWLING during Gorillas in the Mist when i was a kid.... hopefully this tank will only have you crying tears of joy!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

so far that tank rocks!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

ilovelucy said:


> i just remember my mom BAWLING during Gorillas in the Mist when i was a kid.... hopefully this tank will only have you crying tears of joy!


Thanks everyone! Happy with the hardscape so far. Still has a little ways to go. I have never even seen Gorillas in the Mist, but that star Sigourney Weaver? If so, my first berried KK will be named Sigourney.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is the latest emersed shot. The mini pelia is taking off nicely, especially on the substrate, and on the lower rocks. The largest rock has taken on some GSA I guess, and it is out-competing the mini pelia right now so a little melted. No big deal though. Every other rock and the every other location is growing rather quickly.

For lighting, I am running it about 14 hours a day, 1 150w MH with ADA/Nag bulb + 2 Truelumen Pro LED strips at 8000k which provide for nicer, even coverage. Obviously, it is putting out a ton of lumen/PAR. The rest of the flora, remaining moist with the reptile fogger, is reacting accordingly. Lots of really green, really lush looking growth right now. 

The sand on the left looks particularly artificial right now, but the look will improve once those Yamaya stones are covered in moss and blend into the substrate. Will happen soon enough. The darkening of the wood post-flood along with the addition of willow moss on the middle branches will also help quite a bit.

Now I am mostly contemplating what will grow behind both rocks as far as mid-ground plants go (elevated with Akadama on the left). If I do use any CO2 at all long term in this tank, it will be via paintball at about a bubble every other second. From past experience this is enough for many CO2 hungry plants, but nothing that will register much to the picky fauna. 

The goal, however is to go sans CO2. I will need a suitable plant for back there, but nothing is striking me as the perfect plant right now. Any ideas? I was thinking that maybe something like Heteranthera zosterifolia might work well if I get it thick during the cycle with tons of CO2, then slowly back off the CO2 to nothing and just let is be.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is an awesome scape. Those rocks look really convincingly massive. Can't wait to see it flooded!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

inka4041 said:


> This is an awesome scape. Those rocks look really convincingly massive. Can't wait to see it flooded!


Ha. They ARE massive! I shudder to think how much I spent in rocks in this 90cm tank. I did get a few larger ones from Yosemite, but the rest are over-priced AF rocks. Yikes. Pretty excited for the flood, but that is still sooo far away it seems. Mini pelia will test anyone's patience.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the new sand "pools" that you put in. That's like a signature feature in your scapes. This tank will be awesome when you're done with it!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, looking great.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks Great Jeff!!!

I'm afraid of rocks though. Make sure you test them out with some lower grade stuff before you throw high end shrimps in there.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

jimko said:


> Looks Great Jeff!!!
> 
> I'm afraid of rocks though. Make sure you test them out with some lower grade stuff before you throw high end shrimps in there.


The stones that aren't yamaya have already been vetted in my other 90p. Nothing to worry about. Either way, I was already going to throw some lower grade CRS in there before I take the further plunge. 

The basic timeline...

- Another month to two months of drystart.
- 6 weeks of cycle.
- 3 weeks of testing lower grade CRS.
- Actual long term inhabitants see the tank.

Since today is March 8th, and I have about 3 months of prep still, I expect this to all happen around the middle of June. Pain... ful.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I like the new sand "pools" that you put in. That's like a signature feature in your scapes. This tank will be awesome when you're done with it!


Thanks! The trick I guess it getting them to look good long term. This tank needs one more sand pool somewhere to even out the tank because it already has two focal points. I can only sort of break those rules because there is so much focal point (Like a jungle tank but with rocks), and because I now have that rock foreground. ... but two sand pools as well is just too even. It needs a third I think.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks! The trick I guess it getting them to look good long term. This tank needs one more sand pool somewhere to even out the tank because it already has two focal points. I can only sort of break those rules because there is so much focal point (Like a jungle tank but with rocks), and because I now have that rock foreground. ... but two sand pools as well is just too even. It needs a third I think.


You're right. The flow of the branches pulls my eyes left to right. Maybe you can make another one in the lower right hand corner. A big one the covers the right lower side could look good or a small one that you would have to make with more rocks.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You're right. The flow of the branches pulls my eyes left to right. Maybe you can make another one in the lower right hand corner. A big one the covers the right lower side could look good or a small one that you would have to make with more rocks.


Wow. You are thinking exactly what I was thinking. I mean, to the word. I could have wrote your sentences. My debate was between making a the whole bottom right another, larger sand pool, or else just making one smaller one at the bottom right.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Wow. You are thinking exactly what I was thinking. I mean, to the word. I could have wrote your sentences. My debate was between making a the whole bottom right another, larger sand pool, or else just making one smaller one at the bottom right.


lol...great minds...:hihi:

Since the sand pools represent water...the larger pool might look better...right below the smaller pool...with the elevation change it'll look HOT!


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I am LOVING this hardscape! It looks amazing!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> lol...great minds...:hihi:
> 
> Since the sand pools represent water...the larger pool might look better...right below the smaller pool...with the elevation change it'll look HOT!


Ok, here is the update...


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

i like the scape


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks really good. I think you can go even bigger with the new pool so it seems like the upper pool flows into a larger lower pool. That's just my $.02. Its your scape and it looks good either way. Dang those are some nice rock features for sure!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That looks really good. I think you can go even bigger with the new pool so it seems like the upper pool flows into a larger lower pool. That's just my $.02. Its your scape and it looks good either way. Dang those are some nice rock features for sure!


I like the idea a lot. I may experiment with that.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Mini pelia carpet coming along...


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Added fauna:

Anubias nana petite
Golden Nesaea
Hydro tripartita

Time for a new journal entry. The flood may be as soon as a week away because I don't really know how much more I can accomplish emersed.

Here is a semi-overhead shot. You can see how much the mini pellia has taken off from when it was just little bits. 









Here is another overhead. The difference in MP texture here is dramatic. I love them both, but sometimes it's hard to believe they are the same moss. Hate that this turned out blurry. Will take a do-over.









Speaking of "hard to believe", this is also MP. This is, by far, the closest to the light. Unlike lots of other plants, MP, at least when grown emersed, tends to get more leggy the more light it receives. You can see some hydro tripartita in the background on the right.









Here is some MP that is on a rock, dropped right on the substrate. It's uber-compact, and a nice contrast shot to the one prior that got so leggy. You can also see the green slime algae having it's way on that rock. This is the only rock that's been affected, and it's one I pulled out of my other 90p. I definitely had a too much light/too much moisture thing going on. The MH has since been shut down. 









I honestly don't know how these branches will turn out in the end, but it will be fun to see what happens. With as well as this stuff sticks emersed, it has me realizing that someone with patience could make an entire MP wall on the rear glass if they chose that route. 









Here is a line of fissidens on the rear rock that will grow vertically. I have it strategically placed throughout the scape. In my other 90p, I have two 2x2 meshes with fissidens. In one the leaves are tiny and immaculate. In the other they are leggy and rather large. This has me thinking they are different species. 









You can see some of the nana petite here as well as 3 rocks draped in MP that was originally in my other tank and not doing well at all (Guessing it didn't care for the 850 tds all that much). Now growing emersed, it as first melted away, and now it's rebounding with delicate new "leaves". 
http://www.migrantworkingbee.com/aquarium/akadama/IMAG0309.jpg









I am so close to a flood now. All I need is media.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

everything's lookin good!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

> In one the leaves are tiny and immaculate. In the other they are leggy and rather large. This has me thinking they are different species.


i don't know anything about fissidens specifically, but i do know that a good number of aquatic/semi-aquatic plants have different leaves depending on whether they're emersed or submersed... could it be the same way with the fissidens?

EDIT: assuming your 90P is currently submersed. i read it that way.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

CatB said:


> i don't know anything about fissidens specifically, but i do know that a good number of aquatic/semi-aquatic plants have different leaves depending on whether they're emersed or submersed... could it be the same way with the fissidens?
> 
> EDIT: assuming your 90P is currently submersed. i read it that way.


Right, most definitely they report different growth. I have 2 90ps, the emersed setup in this thread and a submersed 90p that I've had going for quite some time now. In the submersed tank, I have two swatches of fissidens, and up until now, I thought them both fontanus. However, although they are right next to each other on the substrate, one exhibits tiny, rather dainty structure while the other is much larger and also more leggy. The difference is quite distinct. 

Similarly. In this tank, the emersed one, I am pretty surprised how different mini pellia can look. Close to high light it's a completely different plant. Actually, if one didn't know better, it looks like I actually have 3 different types of emersed pelia, but I know them all to be the same species.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Right, most definitely they report different growth. I have 2 90ps, the emersed setup in this thread and a submersed 90p that I've had going for quite some time now. In the submersed tank, I have two swatches of fissidens, and up until now, I thought them both fontanus. However, although they are right next to each other on the substrate, one exhibits tiny, rather dainty structure while the other is much larger and also more leggy. The difference is quite distinct.
> 
> Similarly. In this tank, the emersed one, I am pretty surprised how different mini pellia can look. Close to high light it's a completely different plant. Actually, if one didn't know better, it looks like I actually have 3 different types of emersed pelia, but I know them all to be the same species.


oh, i see. i thought you meant the emersed had one sort of leaves, and the submersed had another. my bad! that is interesting, though- were they presented/sold to you as the same species?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

CatB said:


> oh, i see. i thought you meant the emersed had one sort of leaves, and the submersed had another. my bad! that is interesting, though- were they presented/sold to you as the same species?


Hence, the problem. I am a terrible scientist when it comes to properly tracking the changes in plants, soil, rocks, ferts, etc. I also tend to alter too many areas at once so that when a big event happens, I do not have enough evidence to come to any great conclusions as to what caused it.

In this case, I think that one square was yanked out a 60f I have while the other had been in the tank for awhile. Perhaps, eventually, they will start looking similar, but it's not looking that way. I don't think it's Fissidens Nobilis either. That would just be a lucky turn of fortune if true.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Hence, the problem. I am a terrible scientist when it comes to properly tracking the changes in plants, soil, rocks, ferts, etc. I also tend to alter too many areas at once so that when a big event happens, I do not have enough evidence to come to any great conclusions as to what caused it.
> 
> In this case, I think that one square was yanked out a 60f I have while the other had been in the tank for awhile. Perhaps, eventually, they will start looking similar, but it's not looking that way. I don't think it's Fissidens Nobilis either. That would just be a lucky turn of fortune if true.


whoops! if you're curious enough as to how things like what seems like the same fissidens species turning out very different, then you should start a journal every time you get a plant/replant a plant/etc. it's foolproof!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

CatB said:


> whoops! if you're curious enough as to how things like what seems like the same fissidens species turning out very different, then you should start a journal every time you get a plant/replant a plant/etc. it's foolproof!


I think I am finally starting to get more proficient at docu-journaling my scapes. I am shopping for Nikon's right now so that will push me even more in that direction for sure. Taking pics with the camera phone is getting old. ;-)

It is sad to imagine all the plant species I've that have come and gone in my tanks, and probably don't know the names of half of them. Terrible aquarist!


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

> It is sad to imagine all the plant species I've that have come and gone in my tanks, and probably don't know the names of half of them. Terrible aquarist!


haha, well... as any ...planted aquarist(? not to say that the aquarist is the planted one, oh well) knows, there are two sides to aquarium-keeping... the scientific side, where you can study aquatic life in an easily-observable simulated habitat, and the decorative side, where you combine different plants and fish and nonliving items simply to make everything look _pretty_. 
i don't think it's necessarily a bad thing to focus more on one aspect than another, nor does it make one a poor aquarist- it really just depends on your individual interests. anyways, better late than never to start documenting the various species you collect! it's all part of the fun!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good as it fills, the new pool you put in look hot also.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

CatB said:


> haha, well... as any ...planted aquarist(? not to say that the aquarist is the planted one, oh well) knows, there are two sides to aquarium-keeping... the scientific side, where you can study aquatic life in an easily-observable simulated habitat, and the decorative side, where you combine different plants and fish and nonliving items simply to make everything look _pretty_.
> i don't think it's necessarily a bad thing to focus more on one aspect than another, nor does it make one a poor aquarist- it really just depends on your individual interests. anyways, better late than never to start documenting the various species you collect! it's all part of the fun!


Agreed. Many aspects to enjoying the hobby. Difficult to negotiate them all at once.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking good as it fills, the new pool you put in look hot also.


Thanks! In another 90p, I glued sand to mesh and created little steep hills. I may try to create "waterfalls" in a similar fashion in this scape someday that drains into the "pools". However, I would have to make sure I was getting no GSA. Once the glued sand turns green, there is no changing it back. 

Possibly, I will go this _gimmicky _route just for a few pics though as I haven't seen anything else like it yet.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wicked 'scape.

Wow.

Can't wait to see this one after it transitions.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

madness said:


> Wicked 'scape.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Can't wait to see this one after it transitions.


Thanks Madness! I have a Nikon coming soon so I may finally document with pride. I dry-started my other 90p as well, but that was only for 5 weeks. This is, like your username suggest, madness.

If anyone else has suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them. Sometimes you can get so wrapped up in a scape that you miss the obvious stuff. Right now it's still _just a bunch of rocks_.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

wow, wow, nice tank..I was about to post something about needing a taller plant in the back between the rocks..then I read the post further and saw it. Looks to be an amazing scape when done.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Flood time.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Are you filling it up all the way or leaving it low?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Are you filling it up all the way or leaving it low?


I am filling with RO/DI water to start, then I'll go with tap through the cycle. It is taking a looooong time.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> Are you filling it up all the way or leaving it low?


 
+1 

Nice start


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome scape


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

i like this scape! Looks good congrats


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Best scape I've seen in a while. Good job mang! All that MP must of cost a fortune!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

FreedPenguin said:


> Best scape I've seen in a while. Good job mang! All that MP must of cost a fortune!




Thanks!

Surprisingly, the MP didn't cost a fortune for this one. Here is the "trick". First, I grew a carpet of mini pellia in a 60f. It took about 18 months or so to completely grow in. Now it's thick and huge. I harvested the MP from that tank, ripped it into the smallest shreds I could make with my hand, and literally just drizzled it all over everything in the tank. I dry-started this for about 6 weeks under a combination of TrueLumen Pro LEDS, and a 150W MH. Tons of light. It spread and took hold quickly. At first you could barely see that there was any MP on the substrate at all. Soon it took off.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

That is really looking amazing!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

CrazyCatPeekin said:


> That is really looking amazing!


Thanks CCP! I spent a lot of time last night making and connecting my Purigen reactor. I don't know if I'm happy with it yet though. Tonight I should have time to add my pre-filter. So far, it looks like the flow on my 403b is less than that on my 304b. Will keep monitoring it. Still no Nikon! ... only dumb camera pics.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Whoa this is beautiful!

I really like this tank! Especially because you're putting BKKs in it. It shows not all tanks for shrimp have to be function over form.

I just wanna mention this also because I didn't see it mentioned elsewhere but did you check to see if the rocks were inert? It might cause headaches later on if they aren't. Because a shrimp like a BKK especially won't appreciate a rise in Ph and hardness.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks SS! Yes, I vinger'd any questionable rocks. All are inert. They are mostly yamaya, river, and slate. I think I composed them well enough so that any variations don't ruin the scape.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is what I haven't posted yet... My difficulties.

It has been over a year since I have set up a brand new, non-nano tank from scratch. I forgot about what a headache it can be. There's the cycle itself, the constant water changes, fretting over plants, hoping none melt. Basically, it's a ton of baby sitting for the first couple of months. 

Luckily, I do remember most of the tricks that can get you through a cycle with as little harm as possible. Shortened lighting period, good filtration, high plant mass. Unfortunately, high plant mass really isn't much of an option in my tank right now. I have a bed of stem plants behind the rocks, but that's a small percentage. May have to buy some floaters temporarily to help with this. 

Also, the rock on the left is just inches from the water surface, and my LEDs literally rest on the tank. This is a bad combination. I am getting some nice green sludge on the top of this rock now. May have to cover the light a little here and block out some LEDs. 

I bought a 200w inline heater instead of a 300w because I live in a very old apartment that has issues and blows fuses when too much electricity is being run. However, this means that I have to mod quite a few hoses and use adapters, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, 1/4... between my Purigen reactor, my pre-filter, and my canister, I seem to sport all sizes. 

So far, I am having trouble dialing in the GLA Atomic paintball regulator. I can't get it to slow down for me yet and put out a normal bubble rate. Luckily, this isn't such an issue now since I want the CO2 high sky for the mosses as they transition from emersed to submersed. 

That's about it for now. Does anyone know if Akadama would be prone to soaking in copper? I know it likes to retain nutrients so imagine so. It would be nice to help out my cycle a bit by supplementing a natural algae killer like this, but not if it will later wipe out my inverts. So, will just wait it out. Adding more flow tonight.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Follow-up to regulator issue:

After removing the cheap plastic tubing joint, and preventing the leak, the reg works like a charm. Ultra-fine mist with an easy to control bubble count. In fact, this bubble count is easier to control and seems like a finer option than my $350 dual stage regulator on another tank. Love this reg.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Latest plant: elatine hydropiper. Not sure how well it will grow in a cycling tank though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats some good stuff you have there! Very nice scape as well


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome set up! Look forward to following this


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Levels after 8 days...

Ammonia .25
Nitrite 0
GH 2 (Adjusting with a liquid GH booster)
KH 0
TDS 100
ph 6.0

Plants added: Bolbitis and Java Fern for helping with the cycle

Here are pics from my crappy camera phone. Nikon arrives on Wednesday!!!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, I went nuts on steel pre-filters. I think I own 8 of them! Once this tanks sees some inhabitants, it will go on there. In no rush for the time being though. As for ammonia, all it takes is one dead shrimp and I could have ammonia. I figure it is best to introduce ammonia and allow the beneficial bacteria to breed. 

Here is my lovely little pre-filter. Adds filtration, additional media, and makes maintenance on my canister much, much easier with its quick connects.









And here is a pic of my neat-and-tidy purigen reactor.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks awesome! I love the fact that it looks so natural it almost looks unplanned. Way to go!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

2 weeks post-flood. Still have a loooong way to go. The brown diatoms are expected. The scuds? Not so much. Threw in some pea puffers and some ottos. The ottos look like pigs in mud. The puffers are hit or miss, sometimes looking happy, sometimes less so. The plants are all doing well with the exception of the hydropiper. Not really so surprised that they didn't survive the brown diatoms though. No big as I have this stuff growing emersed elsewhere.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

FTS? Looks great so far. When you expect to add BKK?


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job. The plants you've chosen really complement the scale of your hardscape. Even the diatoms work in this composition. Subscribed.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Assassynation said:


> FTS? Looks great so far. When you expect to add BKK?


I am actually going to break this tank in with CBS first. If I have no deaths after 2 months then I'll go the BKK route.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good man. Having emmersed backup is pro! I personally keep back ups of all my different moss in pickle jars in the kitchen window. Just in case I overdo the lights and the dreaded hair algae strikes!

The rock scape looks so cool. This tank will be awesome when fully mature.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Scuds might eat up all those lovely plants of yours... Might want to give it a copper dose or something without the livestock


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

youjettisonme said:


> Yeah, I went nuts on steel pre-filters. I think I own 8 of them! Once this tanks sees some inhabitants, it will go on there. In no rush for the time being though. As for ammonia, all it takes is one dead shrimp and I could have ammonia. I figure it is best to introduce ammonia and allow the beneficial bacteria to breed.
> 
> Here is my lovely little pre-filter. Adds filtration, additional media, and makes maintenance on my canister much, much easier with its quick connects.
> 
> ...


In the second picture is that a tubing reducer? If so, where did you get it from?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, I have reducers on all my hosts right now. I can't remember off hand where I picked them up, but I think Pet Solutions carries them.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

This scape is just awesome. I love the height you got with the stones. Sorry if I missed it but did you just stack stone upon stone to get that height?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

wabisabi said:


> This scape is just awesome. I love the height you got with the stones. Sorry if I missed it but did you just stack stone upon stone to get that height?


I circled some rocks around in a deliberate way to get the look I was going for, and then I back-filled that section with Akadama. Then I stacked rocks on top of the soil. I also stuck branches in between the first and second level of rocks so that they would flow down into the substrate.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Yes, I have reducers on all my hosts right now. I can't remember off hand where I picked them up, but I think Pet Solutions carries them.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


You can buy those hose reducers at Home Depot too. They're like $.50 each. How about a new FTS?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You can buy those hose reducers at Home Depot too. They're like $.50 each. How about a new FTS?


Maybe I will put one up today. I have been hesitant because I still have white fungus on some branches. I figured 5 ottos would have taken care of that by now, but they're too happy with the glass.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

FTS:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Dang that looks nice. Some temporary nerites or some ramshorns will eat that white fuzz off. I always get white fuzz on my driftwood at the start.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm amazed at how big the tank looks as opposed to how big it actually is 

Also--- nooo nerites! Please don't do that haha. They egg up the place :/


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Now that is a sick tank my friend.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here are some close-ups of the attached mosses. Nothing is tied down in this tank.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice job putting this together. I always think that the rock configuration on the left is one rock!! Very nicely done, the mosses look very natural on the "mountains." 

So many great threads lately! My Subscription list has gotten so big!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Very nice job putting this together. I always think that the rock configuration on the left is one rock!! Very nicely done, the mosses look very natural on the "mountains."
> 
> So many great threads lately! My Subscription list has gotten so big!


Thanks LS. I am definitely going for the natural look. I think this tank will look entirely different 2 or 3 months from now as it's just getting started. I still haven't figured out what I'm going to stock it with though. I am pretty on the fence about BKK right now and may go another route. I will stick a few in there, for sure, but it's unlikely to be my main shrimp.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I haven't done an FTS in a awhile, and there's been some significant growth so here goes. I am cutting the CO2 and throwing in a new colony of PRL soon... Maybe 2 days away.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy crap. This technique is really effective at conveying the passage of time. The mosses/liverworts make everything look incredibly aged. Really fantastic.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

This is definitely one of my favorite tanks. It must be awesome for you to walk into the room and see it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Gawd Dang! Your tank is looking really really good. I love all the stuff growing out of the rocks. You're going to need a ton of shrimps to fill that bad boy out. You should enter this into the IAPLC 2012 contest.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed. 

Have you considered PBL's?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

This might be the prettiest 'shrimp' tank that I have seen. It maybe stretches the definition a bit but if you end up with high end shrimp in there then it will still qualify I guess.

Incredible looking even compared to high tech and plant only (or plant focused) tanks though.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry if I missed this, but did you use any ferts?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

inka4041 said:


> Holy crap. This technique is really effective at conveying the passage of time. The mosses/liverworts make everything look incredibly aged. Really fantastic.


Thanks! I tried to go out of my way to do something different and challenging. Making a "pretty shrimp tank" sounds like a contradiction in terms, I know. I won't be able to get away with what I would get away with in a hi-tec tank, but it's fun to push the boundaries.



Overgrowth said:


> This is definitely one of my favorite tanks. It must be awesome for you to walk into the room and see it.


Yes, it's in my bedroom. The GF was none too pleased when I first told her that a tank was going in the bedroom, but she's warmed up to it some.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Gawd Dang! Your tank is looking really really good. I love all the stuff growing out of the rocks. You're going to need a ton of shrimps to fill that bad boy out. You should enter this into the IAPLC 2012 contest.


Thanks! I am planning to shoot this one up for a contest. Maybe they will give me a pity prize for lo-tec. ;-)



jkan0228 said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Have you considered PBL's?


PBLs?



madness said:


> This might be the prettiest 'shrimp' tank that I have seen. It maybe stretches the definition a bit but if you end up with high end shrimp in there then it will still qualify I guess.
> 
> Incredible looking even compared to high tech and plant only (or plant focused) tanks though.


Thanks so much. Appreciate the feedback as this is what I was going for. 



meowschwitz said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but did you use any ferts?


Barely. I throw a squirt of K and a squirt of P in there a few times a week, just to keep the plants honest. That's it. Hard to say how the plants will do long term.


----------



## hidefguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Love this layout, might have to copy someday:smile: Those are going to be some lucky shrimp. Awesome job. subscribed.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

And here is another pic minus the hardware.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well PRL=Pure Red Line so PBL is Pure Black Line<-- if there's such a term? :hihi:

Its look so much cleaner with the hardware out! Very nicely done


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Well PRL=Pure Red Line so PBL is Pure Black Line<-- if there's such a term? :hihi:
> 
> Its look so much cleaner with the hardware out! Very nicely done


Actually, that was my first inclination for this tank. However, they are harder to come by it seems. I have some nice CBS going in another tank so I thought I'd take the classic approach for this one.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks! I am planning to shoot this one up for a contest. Maybe they will give me a pity prize for lo-tec. ;-)


It won't be because of pity when you place in the contest. Your Scape is rocking regardless of tech. Best looking shrimp tank on TPT hands down...if you even call this a shrimp tank....

+1 on the PRL direction. I plan on slowly switching all my tanks over. IMHO they are more beautiful than TB. A more subtle classic beauty. You're going to need a truck load though to stock this bad boy. Good luck.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> It won't be because of pity when you place in the contest. Your Scape is rocking regardless of tech. Best looking shrimp tank on TPT hands down...if you even call this a shrimp tank....
> 
> +1 on the PRL direction. I plan on slowly switching all my tanks over. IMHO they are more beautiful than TB. A more subtle classic beauty. You're going to need a truck load though to stock this bad boy. Good luck.


Thanks my friend! Of course, after staring at it all the time I mostly only notice the shortcomings. On TB vs. PRL, it's simple for me. I have no confidence that I can successfully breed TB, and the breeding aspect of shrimpin' is one of the funnest parts.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

No reason to keep my diffuser in the tank any longer now that I'm not running CO2. The intake lily pipe on the right is the first one I ever made. I used stuffed it with salt and spun the acrylic on a heat gun. Turned out pretty well. 

Also, found the source of my algae problem. The open window, about 10 feet from the tank, has a gap in the current opening. It has been getting direct sunlight for over an hour a day. I think that's all it takes.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent scape. It will be awesome to watch this thing mature.

Edit: How much light are your running without CO2?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Sweet dude. I couldnt even tell you how big this thing is if you paid me. The scale is perfect and I mean, wow what a nice job.

Also curious about the lighting.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Hyzer said:


> Excellent scape. It will be awesome to watch this thing mature.
> 
> Edit: How much light are your running without CO2?


Well, I have only recently begun to cut CO2. It's low light either way, but I have no PAR data as of right now. I will have to borrow a meter from someone in my club. I have been getting some blue/green algae, but It is only in very specific places. Today I realized that the sun is finding a distinct crack in my curtain and hitting the tank dead on from about 10 feet from the window. So, there's my culprit. Going to work to cut the light from that window going forward to see if that helps. BTW, it is two TrueLumen Pro LED strips dimmed to about 75%. If the algae disappears, I will up cease dimming.



kwheeler91 said:


> Sweet dude. I couldnt even tell you how big this thing is if you paid me. The scale is perfect and I mean, wow what a nice job.
> 
> Also curious about the lighting.


Thanks. Yeah, it fools people for sure. It takes a massive amount of rock to fill a 90p like this. What once was 48 gallons is probably more like a 30 now.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is beautiful


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Just messing with exposures, and adding little touches.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

My tank has 20 new visitors.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Coming together really nicely .


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Definitely my favorite tank I've seen on TPT. Very well done, sir.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Definitely my favorite tank I've seen on TPT. Very well done, sir.


Thanks guys!!! I have just a few more finishing touches left, and then I'll be ready to shoot it for the IAPLC I think. I am not expecting anything at all, but if I could somehow sneak into the top 200 I'd be thrilled. Just a lot of wishful thinking at this point though...


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

*totally*



youjettisonme said:


> Thanks guys!!! I have just a few more finishing touches left, and then I'll be ready to shoot it for the IAPLC I think. I am not expecting anything at all, *but if I could somehow sneak into the top 200 I'd be thrilled*. Just a lot of wishful thinking at this point though...


 I think its a big possibility, you really did a great job!
roud:


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Are those Ebi-ten? The red looks a bit darker.

Details on the PRL would be appreciated.

(awesome looking BTW)


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

absolutely amazing. great job!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

madness said:


> Are those Ebi-ten? The red looks a bit darker.
> 
> Details on the PRL would be appreciated.
> 
> (awesome looking BTW)


Actually, they are KangShiang's PRL.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Um, wow great scaping!! Surprised shrimp dont just knock on your door wanting to live in there! If I was a shrimp I would totally pick this tank to live in!! Lots of hiding spots and branch paths to travel on. Im jealous!!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Some more PRL.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Just offering up the down n' dirty perspective...


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorite tanks on this site.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your tank looks nicer and nicer as it matures. You'll do well in the contest.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you keep your moss so clean? Looks very nice.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> How do you keep your moss so clean? Looks very nice.


Well, it's a low-light scape because none of my plants require high light. I am also "pumping" in less than 1 bps CO2 24/7. I don't utilize a timer so that the water stays as stable as possible for the PRL. They should be able to breed in this just fine, and it keeps the ph right at 6.1. So far, all the shrimp look supremely happy. They are in constant go mode.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Of course they're happy....if I were a shrimp...I'd want to live in that tank...


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. Like, shocking tank. You don't need those pictures in there. That tank steals all of their thunder.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks folks! Relatively few setbacks so far. Hoping it continues to move forward.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Booyah! Now thats a tank done right!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Gotta love those true lumen low profile lights! A tank Looks so rad without a lamp hanging in top of it!

I think I need to stop by once more in the future! I'm eager to see it!


----------



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, it's nice Scape you created there. Love it


----------



## gkatz007 (May 22, 2012)

really lovin the tank awesome scape nd really well kept. clean !! guess patients is the key to a nice tank!


----------



## Dutchworks (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful tank. Love the low profile lights.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Berried PRL!! ...now if only my Nikon battery charger didn't get destroyed when my lily pipe decided to break all on its own while still attached to the tank, flooding what lay below.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome possum! Congrats!

Great success!!


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

Really awesome! What creative layout.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Yesterday I learned that only 43 total entries were submitted by Americans in the IAPLC competition. This baffles me as I would have thought that number at least in the 100s. There were more than 2000 entries world wide with the most originating from Japan of course. In any case, I had no idea I would be among so few contestants on this side of the pond. 

As for the tank, I will have to get some updates soon. My PRL stable is about to add another lineage in the form of Xins from Taiwan. Soon I will also have Ebitens. That will make 4 different colonies, and then I begin the long, hard road of culling for the next few years as I make my own line. 

As for the scape itself, it has surpassed all my dreams when I thought it up from a maintenance standpoint. The algae level is now imperceptible. I have a few ottos in there that are rarely ever on the glass because there is no algae on the glass. Never thought I would say that about a tank. The brief cyano algae outbreak I had awhile back was mitigated and hasn't returned. 

The tank is in just perfect balance right now, and I haven't done a water change in 6 weeks. The TDS? It never creeps above 135, and that's just with RO top-offs. I have been feeding the shrimps 1 piece of Mosura every third day or so in their pyrex feeding dish. They are looking happy.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Yesterday I learned that only 43 total entries were submitted by Americans in the IAPLC competition. This baffles me as I would have thought that number at least in the 100s. There were more than 2000 entries world wide with the most originating from Japan of course. In any case, I had no idea I would be among so few contestants on this side of the pond.
> 
> As for the tank, I will have to get some updates soon. My PRL stable is about to add another lineage in the form of Xins from Taiwan. Soon I will also have Ebitens. That will make 4 different colonies, and then I begin the long, hard road of culling for the next few years as I make my own line.
> 
> ...


 Where did you learn that?

I'm happy to know that your tank has satisfactory accomplished your espectations by far!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome to see someone doing what I wanted to do (but am too lazy to do) and creating a genetically diverse pure line over here.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

madness said:


> Awesome to see someone doing what I wanted to do (but am too lazy to do) and creating a genetically diverse pure line over here.


Hope I can pull it off successfully!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

A shot from today with all hardware intact.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> A shot from today with all hardware intact.


 Hi mastah Obi Ray Kenobi,

What is the name of the "clover like" plant? 
And where did you find out that there is only 43 American entries to IAPLC?
Thanks!


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

pejerrey said:


> Hi mastah Obi Ray Kenobi,
> 
> What is the name of the "clover like" plant?
> And where did you find out that there is only 43 American entries to IAPLC?
> Thanks!


Looks like lawnmarsh penniwort...

Great tank... I really like the dimension you achieved...


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

it's Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> Hi mastah Obi Ray Kenobi,
> 
> What is the name of the "clover like" plant?
> And where did you find out that there is only 43 American entries to IAPLC?
> Thanks!





IWANNAGOFAST said:


> it's Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides



Actually, it's hydrocotyle verticillata. For the IAPLC, you can just find the entry breakdown on their official website.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I must say this is one of my favorite tanks on TPT. It's what I wish I could make someday lol.....

I actually am thinking about using a paintball co2 system on my tank as well, I was wondering if you could be more specific of your setup with the co2 system like parts-wise and if you could snap a pic of the co2 tank with a regulator. :x 

I've heard horror stories about the regulator blowing up if done wrong so I'm very hesitant about getting on this CO2 project.....


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Banana. I use the GLA V3 regulator. I actually own two of them, one on this 90p, and one on my latest nano. I really do think they are the best paintball regs that money can buy. You get silly good control with them, and you don't have to worry at all about end of the tank dump. Of course, they cost more than some other options, but for peace of mind you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks Banana. I use the GLA V3 regulator. I actually own two of them, one on this 90p, and one on my latest nano. I really do think they are the best paintball regs that money can buy. You get silly good control with them, and you don't have to worry at all about end of the tank dump. Of course, they cost more than some other options, but for peace of mind you cannot go wrong.


Haha oh dang you weren't kidding when you said they cost more. >.> I wish I had to money to buy that. I love how the tank filled out. Are you dropping the idea of filling it with BKK's and going PRL instead now?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> Haha oh dang you weren't kidding when you said they cost more. >.> I wish I had to money to buy that. I love how the tank filled out. Are you dropping the idea of filling it with BKK's and going PRL instead now?


I am not sure. It is all PRLs right now, but I'm trying to determine how wrong it would be to add a few BKKs. I think it would mess up the_ pure line_ part. Usually, when you think of non pure lines you think of CRS being mixed with goldens, but I guess BKK could have golden mixed in with them. I don't know how far the rules go on that one.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking the PRLs are nice as is. They stand out from the scape.....bkk's would kinda blend in in the background with the dark colors. I guess PRLs are all the rage right now anyways.......xD


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> I'm thinking the PRLs are nice as is. They stand out from the scape.....bkk's would kinda blend in in the background with the dark colors. I guess PRLs are all the rage right now anyways.......xD


It's funny, but when I first set my mind to buy PRLs, no one on TPT was selling. Suddenly, the market got kind of flooded though, seemingly overnight. It does seem like BKKs are trending slightly lower at the same time too. I do think if I got Wine Reds, especially two bar, they would look pretty nice with the PRLs though.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah wine reds are nice, I'm actually in the mood to look for low grade b/C grade crs/cbs but finding them is nearly impossible and when I do, the pricing is outrageous. Unfortunate.

I'm thinking of just massing goldens/snow whites. I like the all white look. Maybe if I can afford a lower ph buffering substrate I might go bkks but they are still pretty expensive now still.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> Yeah wine reds are nice, I'm actually in the mood to look for low grade b/C grade crs/cbs but finding them is nearly impossible and when I do, the pricing is outrageous. Unfortunate.
> 
> I'm thinking of just massing goldens/snow whites. I like the all white look. Maybe if I can afford a lower ph buffering substrate I might go bkks but they are still pretty expensive now still.


I am just hoping I have enough patience to finish this PRL project from start to finish. It's such a big commitment.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

haha yeah sounds like a big one. I don't get this whole concept of PRL though.....so basically it's a CRS line that has no mixage of goldens in the blood. It also develops a higher grade of whiteness and redness? Does coloration naturally improve over years of inbreeding and culling? It seems like a daunting task. A massive operation too like kangshiang's.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Bananariot said:


> haha yeah sounds like a big one. I don't get this whole concept of PRL though.....so basically it's a CRS line that has no mixage of goldens in the blood. It also develops a higher grade of whiteness and redness? Does coloration naturally improve over years of inbreeding and culling? It seems like a daunting task. A massive operation too like kangshiang's.


Yes, that's pretty much it. I am mixing 4 or 5 different lines to create my own PRL line, the future _Jetti PRL_. I have Crimsons, KangShiang, and Xin so far. I will add Ebi-Ten, Benibachi, and perhaps one other as well in time. Then, of course, the long road ahead with culling and breeding. It will be many generations before I know if I have something legit.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Jetti PRL sounds catchy, gonna get me some when you sell one day! What specific features are looking to bring out in your shrimps? Will mixing in Red wine ruin the "PRL"? Having some wine red in the crs might be nice.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is absolutely fantastic, hope it wins.


----------



## robotsongs (Apr 16, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Actually, it's hydrocotyle verticillata. For the IAPLC, you can just find the entry breakdown on their official website.


Haha, did you pass that around at a sfbaaps OH? I think I might have some of your plant in my tank now. It's a lovely species, isn't it?

That's a seriously beautiful tank you made there!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

It wasn't me who passed around the h.vert at the meet. I know you from Reddit as well btw.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

great tank!!!! im planning on trying the dry-start with mini pellia on wood. any tips?

also, tell me how you like the tru lumen leds!!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> great tank!!!! im planning on trying the dry-start with mini pellia on wood. any tips?
> 
> also, tell me how you like the tru lumen leds!!


Well, pellia on wood will do ok as long as you have a ton of moisture, and your mp isn't too close to a hot light where it will dry out quickly. To combat this, I used a repti-fogger. 

As for the TrueLumen Pros, I like them so much that I now have them on 3 tanks, and I plan to add them to my other 90p at some point as well. They are just terrific medium light fixtures I think. I only run them at 80% power on a dimmer on my 90p and it's plenty of light.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey all, 

EDIT: Apparently, I was not suppose to post something like that so I have to delete.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Man! I knew your aquascape would go far. As I said before your tank is easily my favorite tank on the forum. Actually.. it isn't a tank, it's a work of art ! You've done an amazing job. I love seeing this progress, and I look forward to seeing your future scapes

Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!
congratulations!!!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> congratulations!!!


Thanks my friend! I have to say, the grading details for this year's event are really strange. How are they going to police people in regards to who goes fishing for votes and who doesn't? How are they going to prevent the tanks from being known to the public by author? It seems impossible. I'm not sure they thought this all the way through. Seems like this year is kind of a mulligan in that sense.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Congratulations, Man! I knew your aquascape would go far. As I said before your tank is easily my favorite tank on the forum. Actually.. it isn't a tank, it's a work of art ! You've done an amazing job. I love seeing this progress, and I look forward to seeing your future scapes
> 
> Keep up the amazing work!


Thanks Zachary! I think right now in July the tank has hit its apex. I can't see how it will grow in any better, and it is steps ahead of the submitted April edition for sure. I will have to get some new pics up at some point.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks my friend! I have to say, the grading details for this year's event are really strange. How are they going to police people in regards to who goes fishing for votes and who doesn't? How are they going to prevent the tanks from being known to the public by author? It seems impossible. I'm not sure they thought this all the way through. Seems like this year is kind of a mulligan in that sense.


 They said that they reserve the copyrights for the layouts submitted, and that can't be used or published? Does that mean that the layout can't be submitted or shown in another magazine/challenge? It's kind of a lot to ask IMO. 

As i submitted my muck up , I received an email with a number to vote but I couldn't really vote because their page never opened. I'm exited to see the top 200 layouts!

However, I will start a layout a few months before the dead line for 2013, this time with the challenge in mind. Maybe by 2084 I will be between the first 200!! Lol! 

We should do a lil FTS workshop for the next sfbaaps meet. What do you think?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> They said that they reserve the copyrights for the layouts submitted, and that can't be used or published? Does that mean that the layout can't be submitted or shown in another magazine/challenge? It's kind of a lot to ask IMO.
> 
> As i submitted my muck up , I received an email with a number to vote but I couldn't really vote because their page never opened. I'm exited to see the top 200 layouts!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would love to have Nick offer us something like this again.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

So, I now have about 50 little PRL babies running around my 90p. They are terrifically prolific so far. They are crazy tiny so hard to shoot.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> So, I now have about 50 little PRL babies running around my 90p. They are terrifically prolific so far. They are crazy tiny so hard to shoot.


Congratulations man! You are all good news lately!!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

The prl's look amazing, solid whites xD


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> Congratulations man! You are all good news lately!!


Thanks my friend! Yeah, this tank has been a magic tank so far on just about every level except for my photography skills. 



Bananariot said:


> The prl's look amazing, solid whites xD


Thanks. Happy with what I am seeing so far. Still excited to add more variety to the colony though. It seems like some of the PRL sellers disappeared a little bit.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

youjettisonme said:


> Well, pellia on wood will do ok as long as you have a ton of moisture, and your mp isn't too close to a hot light where it will dry out quickly. To combat this, I used a repti-fogger.
> 
> As for the TrueLumen Pros, I like them so much that I now have them on 3 tanks, and I plan to add them to my other 90p at some point as well. They are just terrific medium light fixtures I think. I only run them at 80% power on a dimmer on my 90p and it's plenty of light.



would you recomend it for a low light setup? of just 1


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> would you recomend it for a low light setup? of just 1


I have 1 24" TrueLumen Pro on two different 60f setups. It's perfect for this tank at full power, but would also work on a 60p low light I guess. For a 90p, you would want two, if only for the tank coverage. The great thing is that it is easy to attach a dimmer so that you can use it for any low light arrangement.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mine wouldnt be for an ADA tank. it would be for a mr aqua tank. the 7.5 bowfront. its 18" wide. and like 8(?) from front to back


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> mine wouldnt be for an ADA tank. it would be for a mr aqua tank. the 7.5 bowfront. its 18" wide. and like 8(?) from front to back


Whether you go one 12" or one 24", either would work I think. It will ultimately depend on your flora choices.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i feel like im spamming your thread, sorry  i think id go with a 12" and somehow extend it the whole way.. because they dont have an 18" the fixtures are just so sleek and small, and obviously they do a great job! plant-wise i would have anubias, java fern, moss, and crypt. everything low light


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Nonsense. Post on this thread as much as you'd like. The 12 will be great for those plants.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha don't say that! This thread will be bombs with questions. Haha! Especially because this is the same approach I'm goin to use on my tank. 

In just worried about the light not spreading to the left and right sides. The scape I'm doing will have the plant masses on the left and right side. Sort of like the "two island" approach. But They are lowlight plants, so maybe it would be okay?

Is 12" the smallest it comes in? It it comes smaller, maybe get two small ones an put them going from the back of the tank to the front. And spread them over the main plant masses.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Haha don't say that! This thread will be bombs with questions. Haha! Especially because this is the same approach I'm goin to use on my tank.
> 
> In just worried about the light not spreading to the left and right sides. The scape I'm doing will have the plant masses on the left and right side. Sort of like the "two island" approach. But They are lowlight plants, so maybe it would be okay?
> 
> Is 12" the smallest it comes in? It it comes smaller, maybe get two small ones an put them going from the back of the tank to the front. And spread them over the main plant masses.


Yeah, I am pretty sure 12" is the smallest. Doesn't that new Finnex Ray2 come in 18'? I think it might. It is less attractive IMO, but it's slightly cheaper, the right size, and it likely grows plants just as well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ill have to figure something out. ive got a while before i really need it anyways. the finnex rayII look okay, but its really chunky and isnt so sleek and slimline as this one. which is why i'd want this one.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Love this scape! If this was in my place I could look at it for hours.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here are my July updates.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

youjettisonme said:


> Here are my July updates.


truly amazing, i personally think you should have got a better ranking

i have a question, what is this purple stuff? is it just reflection?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

awe inspiring. truely amazing. 

the fiss on the rocks blows my mind.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see baby PRLs!!!  Lookin good bro! Everything filled in nicely since the last time I checked in.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The bulb reflections combined with the color of your walls make it look like a sunset background.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> I see baby PRLs!!!  Lookin good bro! Everything filled in nicely since the last time I checked in.


Yes, so many babies! I've counted about 30 at one time so far, but who knows how many I really have. 



madness said:


> The bulb reflections combined with the color of your walls make it look like a sunset background.


I am pleased with this experiment. I think the lighting compliments the scape pretty well rather than detracting from it. Of course, perhaps just a little bit disappointed in myself for not figuring out the lighting before the contest submission, but there's always next year.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

youjettisonme said:


> Whether you go one 12" or one 24", either would work I think. It will ultimately depend on your flora choices.


it would have to 12", if i do one.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> it would have to 12", if i do one.


You can't go wrong. These are simply great lights.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

now all i gotta find a way to add 6" so it fits! haha!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

So purdy. I really love mini pellia and yours is so lush. Still got some for sale?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

meowschwitz said:


> So purdy. I really love mini pellia and yours is so lush. Still got some for sale?


Thanks. I am not actively selling MP right now, but I'm sure I could if you needed it.


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

lovin this tank! +1 for slow growers


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats up man! 

Still with co2 injection?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> Whats up man!
> 
> Still with co2 injection?


It is the same. I pretty much almost completely ignore this tank except for top offs once a week, shrimp food every other day, and a squirt of K every couple days. 

The CO2 still still runs at 1 bubble every 2 seconds or so, 24/7. All the females are always pregnant, and I have babies everywhere. 100% survival for all my CRS, adults and babies alike. 

I read a post the other day about CO2 in relation to caridina breeding, proliferation, and survival, and it's false. CO2 running 24/7 at less than a bubble per second in a 50 gallon with a large sponge filter for oxygenation doesn't slow down invert proliferation in the slightest. 

Plant CO2 levels in a non-sponge filter tank? Of course, that will make a huge dent in your potential population.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> It is the same. I pretty much almost completely ignore this tank except for top offs once a week, shrimp food every other day, and a squirt of K every couple days.
> 
> The CO2 still still runs at 1 bubble every 2 seconds or so, 24/7. All the females are always pregnant, and I have babies everywhere. 100% survival for all my CRS, adults and babies alike.
> 
> ...


 Great, I love disproving myths! roud: I think you have read my thread about my method in sfbaaps, I will link this tank as another example of high grade cardinias in a planted tank with ferts and CO2.

Tom had his own experience: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/5068-EI-dosing-with-Crystal-Red-shrimp-over-a-year
I asked his permission to link that thread also. He had co2 in a timer tho, with the lights. 

I'm now in a timer to see if there is any big differences (since 7/26/12), I want to see 24/7 vs timer... he said that there was prolific breeding in the tank cited in the link. I will observe for 4 weeks for ph swings, plant growth, algae and shrimp brood. So far my only observation is that there is no substantial PH swings... 5.6-5.8 with lights off, 5.4-5.6 with lights on, I blame the UGF for PH stability tho.

:biggrin:


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

You sir are Awesome


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

A big congrats to you Jetti on making the cut. #148 scape in round 2. Impressive to say the least. I bow down to your bad A$$ scaping skills. I guess there's one more round of judging? Good Luck.

http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> A big congrats to you Jetti on making the cut. #148 scape in round 2. Impressive to say the least. I bow down to your bad A$$ scaping skills. I guess there's one more round of judging? Good Luck.
> 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/


Thanks my friend! I found out about this awhile ago, but life got in the way over the last several months so I haven't got to check in here much. I miss this place! 

Also, I hope to have a newly scaped 90p up and running by January before my birthday. At least, that's my plan.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

great job!


----------



## TheGiantDwarfShrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

I love this tank. You have inspired me to try a Mini Pellia carpet.

Do you have 2 different types of MP or does it just grow different?

This MP seems wider and shorter
http://www.migrantworkingbee.com/aquarium/akadama/mp3.jpg
While in this picture it is thinner and longer
http://www.migrantworkingbee.com/aquarium/akadama/july5.jpg


----------



## DariusV (Jun 9, 2012)

youjettisonme

I do have a couple of question, if you dont mind. 
1. Will MP grow in warmer temperatures?
2. Will Monosolenium Tenerum behave in the same fashion as MP and attach itself to wood or rock via the dry start method?
3. Whats the latest on your scape man???

Thanks
Darius


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Wooow. This scape is very inspiring. I can't believe I didn't see this thread before. Definitely one of the most impressive I've ever seen! 

Also, how did you attach the fissidens and mosses to the rocks and wood?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

caykuu said:


> Wooow. This scape is very inspiring. I can't believe I didn't see this thread before. Definitely one of the most impressive I've ever seen!
> 
> Also, how did you attach the fissidens and mosses to the rocks and wood?


Hey there. I have been really neglectful of both messageboards and even my tanks lately. I started racing bicycles again, and 200 miles a week is keeping me pretty busy. I miss it though! 

As for the mosses, it's all DSM. I think that I detail it pretty specifically in this thread, but I know that Aquascaping World is doing an article on this tank soon so you should look out for it. I go super in depth on all the methods I employed to make this tank flourish.

As for the tank itself, it's going well. I barely touch it, and it still manages to look cared for some how. Got to love the slow growers. Now my 90p in the other room? That's another story entirely. It makes jungles look well kept.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Racing bikes? Did you go 600c?

I'm saving for my first road bike ever! I want to start getting into biking again, i used to do MTB a lot.... Maybe you can be a double guru now!

How's the PRL colony going?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> Racing bikes? Did you go 600c?
> 
> I'm saving for my first road bike ever! I want to start getting into biking again, i used to do MTB a lot.... Maybe you can be a double guru now!
> 
> How's the PRL colony going?


Hey my friend! Tell me when you score that bike. I will definitely show you around. I raced for 7 years, but then I quit and started playing with plants. There you go.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello youjettisonme, my old colleague! Nice to see another gorgeous tank you've got! Tell me how do you like those True Lumen Pros? The low profile is impressive, but I see that you have two of them. How many do you think you'd need for our 90Ps if growing HC/Glosso and other high light foregrounds?


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> Hey there. I have been really neglectful of both messageboards and even my tanks lately. I started racing bicycles again, and 200 miles a week is keeping me pretty busy. I miss it though!
> 
> As for the mosses, it's all DSM. I think that I detail it pretty specifically in this thread, but I know that Aquascaping World is doing an article on this tank soon so you should look out for it. I go super in depth on all the methods I employed to make this tank flourish.
> 
> As for the tank itself, it's going well. I barely touch it, and it still manages to look cared for some how. Got to love the slow growers. Now my 90p in the other room? That's another story entirely. It makes jungles look well kept.



200 miles a week? That's a lot of miles. How many times a week do you bike?

I got up to 150 miles a week for awhile that's 1 x 60 miles and 3 x 30 miles a week. But, that's when I was laid off, so I had the time to rest up. Now I am down to 2 x 30 miles a week plus running 10 miles. Running saves me lots of time as I don't have to get the gear ready and get twice the work out in half the time. But, road biking is more fun.

Oh, btw, nice tank!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

etane said:


> 200 miles a week? That's a lot of miles. How many times a week do you bike?
> 
> I got up to 150 miles a week for awhile that's 1 x 60 miles and 3 x 30 miles a week. But, that's when I was laid off, so I had the time to rest up. Now I am down to 2 x 30 miles a week plus running 10 miles. Running saves me lots of time as I don't have to get the gear ready and get twice the work out in half the time. But, road biking is more fun.
> 
> Oh, btw, nice tank!


Thanks! Yeah, I am gearing up for race season big time. I ride about 5 times per week.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Update: So, this tank ended up placing #172 overall in the IAPLC. Not too bad. I know I could have done better if I would have focused more on the photography. Oh well. However, I was 3rd overall out of the USA entrants so that's pretty cool I think. 

If anyone wants a link to the article about this tank, you may find it here:

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascaping-world-magazine-september-october-2012.7303/


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Excellent write up on the article. Definitely a "how to" if and when I ever re do my tank. The plants look very lively as if they are having a party in the scape! How are your 60Fs doing?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

such a... glorious tank  

really love it!

and congrats with the contest too


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

etane said:


> Excellent write up on the article. Definitely a "how to" if and when I ever re do my tank. The plants look very lively as if they are having a party in the scape! How are your 60Fs doing?





andrewss said:


> such a... glorious tank
> 
> really love it!
> 
> and congrats with the contest too


Thanks guys! This is the first time I've checked TPT in quite sometime. This tank is still doing quite well, and I do nothing but top-offs now, and feed the shrimp two or three times a week. In its history post-flood/first week, it's still only endured a single 20% water change (if memory serves me). However, the mini pellia is now a overrun forest that needs trimming so badly. I could probably sell a few feet of it I'd imagine. 

My 60fs are fine but similarly left alone. They look like jungles right now. My other 90p doesn't even look scaped anymore unfortunately. I still have a big rescape planned for that in February or March though.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

got any updates for us?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks guys! This is the first time I've checked TPT in quite sometime. This tank is still doing quite well, and I do nothing but top-offs now, and feed the shrimp two or three times a week. In its history post-flood/first week, it's still only endured a single 20% water change (if memory serves me). However, the mini pellia is now a overrun forest that needs trimming so badly. I could probably sell a few feet of it I'd imagine.
> 
> My 60fs are fine but similarly left alone. They look like jungles right now. My other 90p doesn't even look scaped anymore unfortunately. I still have a big rescape planned for that in February or March though.


I'm sure my tank would love it if you send the trimmings to me! :flick::flick:


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

This is AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING! it looks so natural and beautiful it just blows my mind. I am dry starting moss right now (just started today actually) and this is total inspiration for me  I am definitely subscribing to this! keep up the amazing work-i will look for updates.


----------



## Cajun27 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome tank! 
I know you are pumping in very low CO2 now, but can you give a rough idea on how much CO2 you pumped in when you switched from emersed to submersed? Also, did you keep track of the temperature in the emersed state when you were misting? What temperature do you keep the tank at presently? Ohhhh, so many questions, ha! Thanks!


----------

